# What do you grind into?



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all,

For the people that grind into a container before distributing into the portafilter, I'm interested - what do you use and would you recommend?

I've tried a small square tupperware container, which is okay but not completely ideal as it's square. I've also tried a jar which I originally thought would be better as it's round, but the ridge near the rim actually makes it more fiddly.

The HG1 blind tumblers and shakers look great but a little pricey - http://lynweber.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/blind-shaker-store-3.jpg

I'm after some ideas!

Cheers

Luke


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Not sure if it will any help for you but, I use the container that came with my Sage smart grinder pro. It is ment to be airtight, but I have not really tried it for storage, as I try to only grind what I will use that day.

Am guessing they would sell the container as a replacement item.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I usually grind directly into the portafilter. However, when I am "checking" my technique, I grind into one of those baby powder formula containers which look very much like a transparent 35mm film roll tub (old school, I know).

What I like it about it is that there is no clinging of coffee around it due to static and you can dose it into the basket using the spouted that you can just attach.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tommee-Tippee-Closer-Nature-Dispensers/dp/B000UUO61Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1484256946&sr=1-1

Hope that helps.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> I usually grind directly into the portafilter. However, when I am "checking" my technique, I grind into one of those baby powder formula containers which look very much like a transparent 35mm film roll tub (old school, I know).
> 
> What I like it about it is that there is no clinging of coffee around it due to static and you can dose it into the basket using the spouted that you can just attach.
> 
> ...


They look ace, definitely the best option so far


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

After doing the 'mouse-mod' with the cocktail shaker top in the hopper, I use the cocktail cup to catch the grinds in (any give it a little shake if there are any clumps)


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

Out of laziness (it was the closest thing to me) I'm using small Motta jug and it's working out nicely, really easy to shake about without spilling and the spout makes it easy to dump straight into the middle of the basket


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Small spare milk jug here, too


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I grind into a shot pot from David Leach potteries - ideal size, fits with the terroir aspect of coffee and a simply nice object, in my view.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

I grind in a short Kilner jar with an aeropress funnel in the top. Works perfectly and negates the fact that a Mazzer SJ throws left.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've got a LW shaker at work and the lid does nothing for technique or distribution. The tumbler part though, has sped up and improved EK workflow infinitely. Distribution is bang on if used properly.


----------



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

I put the portafilter inside one of those stainless steel measuring spoons it works a treat and catches any stray coffee i use the ones with the high sides as the portafilter sits inside better


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

I use a half-cup size stainless steel measuring cup for my Mignon. I can use it hands-free with no mess and it also results in no static issues.

My main grinder is now a Rocket Fausto and is much better suited to grinding directly in to a small stainless milk frothing jug. It can sit directly on my scales, allowing quick accurate dosing weight with zero spillage or static.


----------



## Snowley (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm using a small round tupperware at the moment that does the trick for me. Quick and easy to tare on the scale and pour into the portafilter.

Sometimes use a small spoon to get the final coffee into the PF.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I use an old fashioned (classic) stainless steel gravy boat. This makes it dead easy to pour the grounds into the PF. It is also very useful for single dosing beans into the Pharos.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

A lovely African acacia wood bowl bought in a market in Bulawayo.

Very tactile, always seems to feel warm, reminds me of (other) home and wood is very good for preventing static (tribocharging effect to be geeky)


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I use the LW shaker if I'm making more than 2 cappas/spros, as Scotford says it really speeds things up, if I do I whisk the grinds in the shaker.

the main problem I find with the EK using the shaker though is the removable center of the shaker is a bit clunky if you use the bag clip to attach the shaker onto the EK - you can accidentally knock the center out when you flick the bag clip to clear the grinds.

if I'm making 1 spro I grind into a stainless steel wine measure, then dump the grinds into a sieve. the wine measure has the added benefit of collecting chaff on the sides due to static, playing with getting this right at the moment.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I use a ramekin, very handy, sits nicely on the SJ prongs and also doubles as a drip catcher under the spout when depressurising after foaming milk.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I use a piece of painite that has a hollow worn into it by unicorns.

It was originally used to catch mermaid tears.

I got it off ebay


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I use laboratory beakers, because they don't have inside rims at the bottom which trap grinds. Here's an example: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Glass-Measuring-Beaker-200ml-Borosiliate/dp/B00AJRLE4K/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?_encoding=UTF8&m=A25JDOOGFEO9NF

Matt


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

mathof said:


> I use laboratory beakers, because they don't have inside rims at the bottom which trap grinds. Here's an example: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Glass-Measuring-Beaker-200ml-Borosiliate/dp/B00AJRLE4K/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?_encoding=UTF8&m=A25JDOOGFEO9NF
> 
> Matt


How much?! That should be about 50p!


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

I love the variance of grinding vessels here!

For those that have got LW shakers/blind tumblers where did you get them from? $211 dollars shipping seems a little steep


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

I use a Bonzer 125ml Jigger. Stir the grinds with the skewer in the background and then into the portafilter using the OE dosing funnel. The stirring/whisking made a huge difference.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

BaggaZee said:


> How much?! That should be about 50p!


In fact, I buy them from another site where they are quite cheap. But the Amazon entry was quick to find for illustrative purposes.

Matt


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Chiming in...

I use two cups: one from the small cocktail shaker and one Kitchen Craft cup (not sure what it's meant to be used for?).










Weigh the beans in the cocktail shaker, pour them into the smaller one, grind into the cocktail shaker (so I don't have to tare the scale). The smaller cup prevents from any popcorning as I use AeroPress funnel instead of a massive hopper.










Not sure how well it would work for spro as I only brew at home.


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

I use Tidaka funnel for VST/IMS basket, high 1.5cm, grind into the basket directly, I use small coctail whisker for WDT


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I use a milk frothing jug. Large enough for my grip not to slip and easy to shake to break up clumps without the need for a true WDT stir.

Seems to work very well.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

Sorry @luke

I didn't notice you had this thread running before I posted my own yesterday.

Quick copy & paste for others reference!









Available from John Lewis These. are very good!

I've been looking for something to dose into since getting a Mignon grinder. I thought I'd give this a try and it's perfect!

The spout is great for pouring into a PF and it's inscribed inside with a measure scale in ML for easy reference and can also be used under either a naked or spouted PF. Seems expensive at £8, but it's a very high quality brushed steel. They also sell a clear plastic version for £3, but that could suffer from static.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Jack-Jones said:


> Sorry @luke
> 
> I didn't notice you had this thread running before I posted my own yesterday.
> 
> Quick copy & paste for others reference!


No worries, it's a great find. I'll be heading to John Lewis myself


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Small milk jug.

No mess, no static, spouted + i got it for 50p from car boot


----------



## grindandbrew (May 23, 2014)

I use an 'I ❤New York ' straight sided espresso cup that Someone bought me, it just happens to be 58mm OD so I can tip it into the portafilter and give it a shake around to start the distribution!


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Some interesting ideas! I have about a hundred spare 'Pots & Co' dessert ramekins so use one of these to weigh in the beans then grind into before transferring to the PF via a funnel.


----------

